# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## carldelain (Aug 12, 2013)

IMG_4363 by Carl Delain, on Flickr





IMG_4374 by Carl Delain, on Flickr


----------



## _gingerstocking (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope, but those shots are awesome.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

Bug on a flower?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 13, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Bug on a flower?



I heartily concur.


----------



## CoBilly (Aug 13, 2013)

That is a.......bug. It's green, too


----------



## baturn (Aug 13, 2013)

I think they nailed it. Green bug on a flower, and pretty nice shots of it too.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 15, 2013)

I can agree with everyone here


----------



## Juga (Aug 15, 2013)

I just tried dropping the image in Google for a search and even the all mighty Google doesn't know...guess we will NEVER FIND OUT!!!! OMG, WHAT DO WE DO!?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2013)

Ya'll are just bein' silly now. I've seen those a lot before, OP: that's a daisy.  With a bug on it. :lmao:



Juga said:


> I just tried dropping the image in Google for a search and even the all mighty Google doesn't know...guess we will NEVER FIND OUT!!!! OMG, WHAT DO WE DO!?



Oh, Google KNOWS. It may have just decided we don't NEED to know. :lmao:

OP: On a serious note: How life-size is this? How big was the bug? There are some insect ID sites I've used before--with mixed success, I'll grant--to ID some of the insects I've shot. Might give it a try. Just google "insect ID" or something of that sort and try using one of the resultant sites.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a crossbred Lizard - bug.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 15, 2013)

Undiscovered species? 
I would send in an ID request to bug guide


----------



## SCraig (Aug 15, 2013)

Seriously, I think it's an Aphid but I wouldn't swear to it.  I have no clue what the flower is, I'll go with sm4him's Daisy claim.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 15, 2013)

Katydid me thinks.

Hmm, on second thought - maybe not.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a katydid. *Could* be an aphid of some sort, but I don't think so. Aphids usually have much longer antennae, and they have all the little hairs on their legs instead of those serrated edges to the legs.

EDIT: I think it's called an Ambush Bug. Found it in one of my PB ID guides; haven't found a good photo of one on an online site yet.

Edit, Take Two: Here you go--Ambush Bug. You should send your photos to those people, because yours are much better than theirs.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Not a katydid. *Could* be an aphid of some sort, but I don't think so. Aphids usually have much longer antennae, and they have all the little hairs on their legs instead of those serrated edges to the legs.


OK, then I'm gonna go back to a Green Bug On A Flower 'cause I'm pretty sure that's right


----------

